# Ontario Meet



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

I know that Michelle tryed to get this going but with No Luck
I will try again
We can meet at my house.... only 5 minutes away we have Canada's Longest trail with lots of water.....or meet somewhere eles?
If the good people of the USA can do it....we Canadian's can do this too
Anyone?


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

i am interested in trying this again....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We might be interested... if it's near your area Tuckman (the Hamiltonish area if I recall correctly). If it's more near to Toronto than I think we would pass. We're already planning another MI get-together, but so long as it's not on the same weekend... we'd try to make it!


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes I'm on the Stoney Creek Mountain.......or pick a spot and a date
So two responed...Where are you guys located?
Don't worry..I will show up
Mike


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We're in Windsor.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I used to live down that way*St.Kitts, but now live in Eastern Ontario. I hope someday to meet up with you guys so the support is there. When it is appropriate for me to join in I will be a willing participant.....have a great meeting!



Ronna
Amanda
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We might make it this time. It's finally not so busy at work as at the time of our first meet-up (shortly after we came from our vacation).
Let me know when and where, if you go ahead with it.
Joe


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Are there pet friendly places to stay near you?
Stoney Creek is 4 hours from here
I will be in New Jersey Oct 11-12-13 and then to Arizonia during
the following week, which weekend did you have in mind?
Are the good people of the USA invited? ROTFL


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldRocksMom said:


> Are there pet friendly places to stay near you?
> Stoney Creek is 4 hours from here
> I will be in New Jersey Oct 11-12-13 and then to Arizonia during
> the following week, which weekend did you have in mind?
> Are the good people of the USA invited? ROTFL


 
I'm good for any weekend.....how many people in your party?
There is a friendly place called my House
Let me know what weekend you had in mind
Mike


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Alas Stoney Creek is 3400km away....for some reason Google Maps picks a route going into the US and then back out to Ontario.


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

tintallie said:


> Alas Stoney Creek is 3400km away....for some reason Google Maps picks a route going into the US and then back out to Ontario.


 
So if you leave now you should be here by next weekend


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

If you are doing this on the weekend of Oct13-14 I won't be making it as it is my birthday weekend  Cooper and I have big plans.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So...did it happen???


----------

